#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  What is Firebase ???

## Assassin

Firebase is a BaaS or Backend as a service. We can call it a database in real time, which is its best feature. With the Firebase API, web developers and mobile developers can create high-quality applications. With the Firebase API that helps us store and synchronize our data between different customers and also a cloud-hosted database that allows us to store and synchronize data between customers in real time.

----------

